# Mikado wobble



## itsmcgee (Jan 4, 2008)

What would cause my power block on an Aeisto Craft Mikado to wobble as it goes down the track. Two of mine do not the third one which by the way is a new replacement block wobbles from side to side. All the wheels seem to be quarter quite well. Please advise how I can eliminate this.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Might check the gauge, they are usually out of gauge.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Also, it could have been misassembled in the factory, put it on it's back. One of the 4 wheel pairs should be rigid, i.e. will not twist from side to side. 

Let us know what you find out. Check my site or use an aristo gauge on the wheelsets. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

*OOOOOOOOO No not again, this just cant happen, with a NEW motor block none the less............................... i would double check the quartering just to make sure







*


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

The wobble is normally too many "loose" gearboxes... there should be a thick neoprene pad between one gearbox and the housing inside. If you remove it, there is nothing to re-center the loco gearboxes and the loco will tilt to one side or the other. This has been observed in the diesels also. 

Aristo locos are almost always too narrow on the back to back, and thus the gauge. This actually gives too much play between the rails. If the unusual has happened, and the wheel spacing is too wide, then it can "Walk up out of the rails". I have a loco that does that, but it's because I set the proper back to back. The excessive flange thickness caused too wide of a gauge on the wheelsets. 

Measure and observe and we will see. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Schlosser (Jan 2, 2008)

I built an HO 0-6-0 (Roundhouse) from a kit back in 1950. It had a worm, with no end bearing, powering a worm gear on one of the axles. It wobbled nicely down the track at slow speed, just as a switcher on unlevel track would do in a yard. Looked great. 

I always thought that one or more of the drive wheels were out of round compared to the axle it was on and made no attempt to 'improve' it. 

Most slow lumbering locos I saw on uneven track couldn't help 'wobbling'. 

Art


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

There are specific problems with Aristo locos, and this problem has been seen many times. It's documented in a fair number of places including the Aristo site. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

My little 0-4-0's will get a nice waddle whenever one of the axels slips a tooth. Happens easily in a derailment.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

If your not into repairing I'd send it back to AC. You can send just the brick if you know how to remove. Later RJD


----------



## itsmcgee (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks RJD that is the best plan I have heard yet as I have tried the easy fixes with no results.


----------

